# Getting Started



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We will be homeschooling our three in the fall. They are 7, 9, & 11. Any advice on how to transition from school to home? For the most part, I have settled on curriculum already (and Charlotte Mason methodology), but am trying to decide how to get started actually teaching. What worked for you? What didn't?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Since your kids have been in the school system, homeschooling is going to be quite a change for you as well as them. I started my DS in homeschool from the start, but a few years ago we took in a 14 yr old girl who's Mother passed away. She had always been in public school, so I gave her the option to stay in public school or homeschool. She opted for homeschooling. I had a curriculum for her and she seemed to be doing fine, that is until one day we were talking about something and something came up that had been on one of the tests she had passed with flying colors. She didn't remember the answer, even though she had answered it on the test just a few days prior. That made me realize that she didn't really learn it, she just memorized for the test. At that point I stopped the curriculum and just talked with her for a bit. I wanted to find out what her interests were in life and what she wanted to do with her life. I decided to try thematic units based on her interests. It was more time consuming than going with an already prepared curriculum, but by the end of the first year I could see her retaining what she was learning. The following year we went back to the curriculum and she did great. I believe many people do something similar, sort of an unschooling. It helps to get the whole memorize to the test philosophy out of their system and gets them in the right frame of mind to actually begin learning. This girl tested 2 1/2 yrs below grade level when I first got her. By the end of the first year she was testing on the low side at grade level. She ended up graduating 6 months ahead of schedule and enlisted in the USAF. So, my advice, deschool them for a while at the beginning.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It's been a long time, as I pulled my oldest two out of school in 1993, and they had finished 2nd grade and kindergarden. I didn't have to do any unschooling with them, as they weren't having any problems in school and had good attitudes, so we dove right into the books. I soon moved to a more laid back approach ditching most of the curricula for unit study and lots of reading. Don't feel bad if something you plan to use doesn't work out, switch to something else. Also, you may find that what works with one child won't work well with another, and vice versa. In elementary and early middle school, my children take very few written tests (mainly in math and sometimes spelling), as I 'test' them verbally by discussing what we have read or studied, or how well they explain their subjects at meals with other family members.

Have Fun!
Dawn


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I pulled my 2 out when they were 4th grade and 6th grade. Being a classically trained public school teacher I had planned to have school at home--ha ha. It didn't take but a few weeks for me to learn that school at home and homeschooling were 2 different things. I had to "unschool" my kids for a few weeks to save all our sanity. They were used to memorizing for a test and I was used to teaching that way. After we relaxed and actually starting learning together we found we enjoyed school much more. I do alot of verbal testing and like halfpint said don't be afraid to trash a plan if it doesn't work and start trying something new.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I also am a certified teacher. Thanks for reminding me that I have to adjust as well. 

By "curriculum," I don't mean a package. I mean it more broadly as in looking at and already selecting our history spine, math curriculum, Bible studies, and science focus. I am so "anti-school" right now that I didn't want anything that even LOOKED like school. No textbooks. No tests. No meaningless worksheets. No forced repetition of meaningless facts for an even more meaningless standardized test. That is why Charlotte Mason appeals to me - high standards that are not intellectually insulting.

I am thinking of introducing one major subject a week, like starting our Bible study on the Westminster catechism in the first week, then adding history, then math, then science. I figured we would add trips to the park, library, and such to make it less like school. 

Our youngest still enjoys school, our middle child tolerates school, and our oldest has hated school since the second grade. He will be the toughest nut to crack, but as the oldest, the other two look to him for their cues. He is the one who will require the greatest flexibility and patience on my part...and I think would benefit the most from deschooling.

Thanks for the advice. I am a planner by nature, and often need reminding that I can loosen up a bit and enjoy this journey with our kids.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

One of the things I have done is take one day a week for field trips. It may be nothing more than taking a nature hike. I usually do this on Wednedays, so it'll give us a mid-week break. Our public schools only school 4 days a week and my DS felt cheated because he had to do school 5 days a week. The mid-weei trip was my compromise. We also school year round, so we take mini breaks throughout the year. I also agree with the one that said don't hesitate to throw out what doesn't work. Having kids, you already know that education is not a one size fits all deal. My son is a kinesthetic learner. Once I realized that our whole direction changed. He also likes to cook and wants to be a chef, so a lot of our schooling revolves around cooking. He's learning from farm to table.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

It's really interesting, when we first started schooling I wanted to use charlotte mason's ideas, and then had to learn about my kids and how they learned, their learning styles and we began implementing with baby steps. Started with reading good books, nature study, ect. Very small steps. This year we've been doing much more narration and dictation and we bought a CM spelling help called Spelling Wisdom from Shonya Shafer (she has a great CM seminar on dvd, too.) We're doing more, still working in baby steps, but it's getting easier now. I'm starting to understand it better, too. 

One thing I would suggest is that you use as much time you need just to research and plan and look at different books and curriculum. While you are in the research stage, the kids can be decompressing by doing things that are kind of schooly and fun, and yet they are learning opportunities. Science experiments come to mind, and art's and crafts, like weaving, nature study outside, perhaps something like skating or skeeing. Explore different things and don't require tons of worksheets yet. 

Science is so easy to explore with young children. Nature study outside, photography and drawing in a notebook, then coming home to research in field guide (or bring it with you.) 
Science in your own home might be as simple as exploring things like bread making, sprouting, growing carrot tops, and things like that. A lot of our experiments we get from children's books like Puddle Jumpers, Geology Rocks or Great Experiments with Light. 

Setting aside worksheets for the most part is o.k. but one thing I would caution you about is letting the kids forget important math facts. Oh, it can be so painful if if they forget stuff like that. So reviewing is always a good idea so they don't slip backwards. 

History is explored with read alouds here. I have a few books that I regularly read from, they answer questions and we talk a little about them. For older children, using books from time periods
also help them to grasp what it is like in that time. These books are often classics like Little Women, or GH Henty's books. Picture books can also be enjoyed by the whole family. 

Why does your oldest hate school? Could it be that his learning style is radically different than the one used by most schools? This can cause so much frustration with a student and can account for a lot of bad attitudes. 

I wish you luck as you get started on the journey!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We are going to use MEP math, which is worksheets, but not endlessly repetitive. My husband was a math teacher and I teach chemistry, so math has a very important place in our homeschooling plans.

Our son hates school for two reasons. First, he is a fidget, so the "sit down and be quiet" requirement of school is difficult for him. And in second grade, his teacher assigned excessive, two-hour-a-night homework. And in third grade, his teacher retaught second grade, so in fourth grade, he was behind and frustrated. So he hates school. And I hate that the fun has been sucked out of learning for him...


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

I am following this thread "like a hawk". We, too, are thinking of homeschooling next year: ages 12 and 14 (7th and 9th grade). I am in the planning and researching stages.

I am interested in any suggestions as far as curriculum. I really like the Christian Light Publications series. Has anyone used these before?? Advice???


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

The other day, I happened upon a Fantastic resource. It's called "All through the Ages" and is a compendium of living history books, ordered by age and grade level, and subject (cival war, ancient Egypt or whatever.) 
Another "living" book is the Life of Fred series. I just saw these and I'm really impressed. I think we are going to be using them as supplements to our math program.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Mrs. Jo said:


> The other day, I happened upon a Fantastic resource. It's called "All through the Ages" and is a compendium of living history books, ordered by age and grade level, and subject (cival war, ancient Egypt or whatever.)
> Another "living" book is the Life of Fred series. I just saw these and I'm really impressed. I think we are going to be using them as supplements to our math program.


I have the All through the ages book. Very good. One thing to note is that many of the suggested books are older, so you won't be able to get them from the library, (unless you have a very good library). Libraries today tend to prefer modern books. So, Alfred Church (well written historical fiction) they do not have, but they will have the butt books.  

That said, you can get the books used online for a pretty good price usually. 

Also love life of fred for english oriented kids who need to learn maths.


----------



## DayKay (Mar 7, 2012)

Howdy! I'm new to the homesteading board, not new to homeschooling! In fact, I'm retired....our girls are 22, 23, and 24.

I would jump in with all the others and suggest a "de-schooling" time. My husband recommends a month off formal schooling for every year they were in public school. 

Homeschooling is about learning to love to learn - not about passing tests or memorizing facts. As many others have noted, when they are passionate about their subject matter, they automatically retain it.

I would suggest very laid back "unit studies" on any topic of their choice. These tend to be the most interesting, and can incorporate every subject matter. If they choose horses - like one of ours did - you can read Black Stallion, Misty of Chinnoteague (sp?); study the role of horses in history (Trojan...native American....European warfare); you can learn anatomy of a horse, breeding times; they can figure out what it would cost to get, keep, raise a horse - food, fencing, veterinary supplies. They can study art with horses in it, draw their own horses. And right there you have covered every subject!! 

The key is - let them choose something that fascinates them, and it'll be good. 

Also - "unplug" the tv and computer for most of the day. Make them interact, play, help around the house, spend time outside. 

Another key piece of advice - learn to be a Mom who says "yes," to as many of their requests as you can. DO NOT LET mess or inconvenience to you squash their ideas. Figure out how to make it happen - and this is every topic. Let them help you figure out time management and budget to make it happen.

Another thing I learn - your kids are smart - listen to them. Don't assume that, just because you are the Mom and you said so that this is the *best* plan. Listen to their input and ideas - they are very valuable and you are giving them so much more than just an ear!!!

Sheesh - sorry, didn't mean to ramble so long! Obviously, I'm passionate about the benefits of homeschooling!!

Dalene


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 7th and 8th grader, respectively. That is where they would be in the system, but dd is actually doing mostly highschool freshman work.

I took them out of the private school they attended when dd was 1/2 way through 1st grade and ds was only attending Pre-K because I worked there to help pay tuition. We have mostly used Sonlight and we have enjoyed it. My kids are voracious readers too, so they read more books related to their studies, their interests, or just for fun. We school four days a week with one day being for extra curriculars (music lessons, art, corrections of any work, current event reports, etc) and we use that day to run errands or attend any appointments. It has worked out well.

With your oldest, I'd let him start delving more deeply into some interests. Then start adding in some other things. 

Good Luck!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Kay & Cash, thanks for the advice. I especially needed to be reminded to say yes to my kids when I can (and sometimes when I think I can't).


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

DayKay said:


> Howdy! I'm new to the homesteading board, not new to homeschooling! In fact, I'm retired....our girls are 22, 23, and 24.
> 
> I would jump in with all the others and suggest a "de-schooling" time. My husband recommends a month off formal schooling for every year they were in public school.
> 
> ...


When we did a unit study on Ancient Egypt they had to research 3 different pyramids and choose one to make to scale out of sugar cubes. This was math. For science they had to mummify a chicken. They had to do an investigation on the death of King Tut and come up with their own conclusions supported by the facts they were able to dig up. They loved it and learned so much by doing something they were already interested in.


----------

